# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  How can I control the extruder fans?  Left one especially.

## PatPend

On my Qidi Tech 1 the left extruder fan turns on even if only the right extruder is in use.  Is there a way to prevent this?  I am thinking of installing a switch but if a software solution exists that would be better.

I am talking about the extruder fan, not the cooling fan on the left.

----------


## wirlybird

These are controlled by the temp of the extruder via the board/firmware.  They come on at a specified temp.  Disabling it could cause issues.

----------


## jfkansas

I put small plugs on each of my fans. It isn't an issue removing the fan but if you do it is good to also remove the left stepper. 

It isn't going to hurt anything with the left fan coming on. It is triggered at 50c which after a while the heat from the right extruder will heat up the left side enough to turn it on for a bit. Heat travels from the right side and through the cooling bar then down to the left hot end which is has its own thermocouple.

----------

